# Bug ICloud



## Bibiscus (10 Janvier 2019)

bonjour 
j’ai changé sur mon téléphone les paramètres de Connexion iCloud :
L’adresse mail et le MP
Depuis pas de problème sur le téléphone mais mon mac Book air ne reconnaît pas le nouveau mot de passe ni l’ancien
Je ne peux donc plus m’en servir 
En trifouillant un peu sur l’assistancr J’ai vu ça (cf photo)
Que faire ? 
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Bibiscus (10 Janvier 2019)

Je tiens à préciser que j’ai bien reçu un mail à la nouvelle adresse paramètrée me disant que tout est ok


----------

